# The use of the gerund



## malenky

Hi, I was just hoping somebody could tell me how the English construction trabslates in Portuguese:

´by + gerund´ e.g. by driving slowly you will reduce the chance of crashing

I have seen ´em + infinitivo´ but I am not sure if this is the same thing.

Many thanks,

Malenky


----------



## Brass

Hi, Malenki.

I think it works well both ways: with infinitive and with gerund.

a) _Dirigindo_ devagar (ou lentamente) você reduzirá a possibilidade de um acidente;

b) Ao _dirigir _devagar (ou lentamente) você reduzirá a possibilidade de um acidente.

But the "_ao_" or "_por_" (as a translayion of "_by"_) are used only with the infinitive. The form with the gerund is likely to be used in Brazil.


----------



## malenky

OK Brass, thanks.

So do you think that in Portuguese of Portugal it would be better to use ´ao + infinitivo´ and ´por + infinitivo´ instead of the gerund?

Obrigado


----------



## almufadado

malenky said:


> OK Brass, thanks.
> 
> So do you think that in Portuguese of Portugal it would be better to use ´ao + infinitivo´ and ´por + infinitivo´ instead of the gerund?
> 
> Obrigado



In Portugal, you will probably hear:

"Ao conduzir o seu automóvel tenha atenção à velocidade" -> "Na condução do seu automóvel deve tomar atenção à velocidade" -> Se estiver a conduzir o seu automóvel tome atenção à velocidade" 

When the action has a substantive to discribe it, you can replace the verb with it (ao conduzir = na condução) 

If it doesn't have  a substantive (or it's not applicable), then use the infinitive with out a particule:

"Se beber não conduza" -> "se você beber, não conduza"

(here one can not say "se (estiver) bebêdo, não conduza" although it's perfectly understandable)    


"Por" before a ver usually means "por causa de" -> "porque" 

"Por beber tanto, não deve conduzir" -> "por causa de beber tanto, não deve conduzir" -> 

The "Ao" + infinitive it indicates the start of the action ...

"Ao entrar em casa, limpe os pés" 

... most times, depending on the action itself it can also give the sense of continuous act      

"ao nadar no mar, tome atenção à ondas"

"Ao se bonzear, coloque protector solar"


----------



## Brass

I guess so, Malenky.
Generally speaking, we Brazilians are likely to use the gerund whenever possible (and, sometimes, where it would not be possible...) while the Portuguese are likely to be more prone to use the infinitve (but let's wait a little. I am sure one of our Portuguese friends will come to help).

For instance:
In Brazil: "Estou _escrevendo_ uma resposta".
In Portugal: "Estou _a escrever_ uma resposta".

However, both would be understood, either in Brazil or Portugal.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Parece que o gerúndio é a forma mais antiga, a que chegou e se estabeleceu no Brasil. Substitui-lo por "a + infinitivo" é uma inovação do português europeu.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Precisamente é o contrário. O galego, mais arcaizante, prefere a forma a + infinitivo. O uso do gerúndio percebe-se como espanholismo.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

XiaoRoel said:


> Precisamente é o contrário. O galego, mais arcaizante, prefere a forma ao + infinitivo. O uso do gerúndio percebe-se como espanholismo.



Bom, segundo Camara Jr -- que não foi qualquer um --, o modelo com o gerúndio vem desde o latim vulgar tardio; sendo assim, é a forma mais antiga. Ele explica que o "estar + a + gerúndio" é uma inovação do português europeu. 

_Stat spargendo medelas_ (= Está espalhando os ungüentos)
_A ellos esto falando aque..._ (Demanda do Santo Graal, séc. XIV)

A forma com o gerúndio, que é a comum até hoje no português padrão brasileiro, foi subsituída no dialeto de Lisboa pela perífrase com o infinitivo. 

Abaixo vai um link de um trabalho sobre o assunto:

http://www.gel.org.br/estudoslinguisticos/edicoesanteriores/4publica-estudos-2006/sistema06/356.pdf


----------



## Istriano

O uso mais bonito é com o verbo _querer_: 
_Não quero você fumando, quero você vivo._
Não sei como se falaria isso em Portugal, sem o gerúndio.

Na norma culta do italiano se usa o gerúndio:_ Sto guardando. Sta piovendo._
Nos dialetos do sul da Italia se usa _a + infinitivo: Sto a guardade. Sta a piovere._
Em Roma por exemplo pode se ouvir os dois.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muitos somos os que não concordamos co excelente filólogo Camara Jr. _en vários aspectos_ das suas teorias sobre diacronia do português. Eu _não nego_ (precisamente a minha especialidade dentro da carreira é o latim vulgar e medieval, e fui discípulo duma das mais grandes autoridades na matéria, o professor Díaz y Díaz) _a construcção de gerúndio no latim vulgar_ (que, aliás, ja existia na época clássica). *O que nego é que a construcção a + gerúndio seja algo moderno, e muito menos lisboeta*.
Ademais na _Demanda_ há muitas incongruências lingüisticas por ser uma tradução (com os "critérios" da época) que cumpre manejar com muitas precauções.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

XiaoRoel said:


> Muitos somos os que não concordamos co excelente filólogo Camara Jr. _en vários aspectos_ das suas teorias sobre diacronia do português. Eu _não nego_ (precisamente a minha especialidade dentro da carreira é o latim vulgar e medieval, e fui discípulo duma das mais grandes autoridades na matéria, o professor Díaz y Díaz) _a construcção de gerúndio no latim vulgar_ (que, aliás, ja existia na época clássica). *O que nego é que a construcção ao + gerúndio seja algo moderno, e muito menos lisboeta*.
> Ademais na _Demanda_ há muitas incongruências lingüisticas por ser uma tradução (com os "critérios" da época) que cumpre manejar com muitas precauções.


Bom, não duvido que a construção "a + infinitivo" seja antiga; afinal, toda mudança pressupõe variação. O que quis dizer é que o avanço -- e não o surgimento -- dessa estrutura em Portugal é uma inovação, ao passo que a preferência pelo gerúndio no Brasil é uma característica conservadora do dialeto. No trabalho que divulguei acima, há um gráfico em que se pode observar como os europeus foram abandonando o uso do gerúndio, fenômeno que se intensificou de forma abrupta no século XX.


----------



## malenky

Thankyou for your many helpful replies.

The specific problem I have is in relation to the English use of the gerund following the preposition ´by´:

"By reducing our use of carbon fuels we can prevent the effects of climate change..."

Would this be:

´Por reduzido´ or ´em reduzido´ or ´em reduzir´?

Thanks


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Acho que já vi algumas pessoas usarem esse "em + gerúndio", mas particularmente não acho essa forma muito natural. Usaria simplesmente o gerúndio ou mesmo "ao + infinitivo". 

_Reduzindo nosso uso de...
Ao reduzir nosso uso de..._

Já no exemplo a seguir, apenas o gerúndio é possível -- não sei direito a razão (estou com um pouco de preguiça de pensar).

"How do you call the elevator?" 
"By pressing this button."

  - Como se chama o elevador?
  - Apertando este botão.

Pelo menos para mim, *_Ao apartar este botão_ soaria extremamente estranho. Alguém sabe se em outro dialeto o "ao + infinitivo" seria possível nesse caso?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> O que quis dizer é que o avanço -- e não o surgimento -- dessa estrutura em Portugal é uma inovação


O dificuldade é que no galego, a pola máis arcaizante e conservadora do noso diasistema, é justamente o contrário.
Um problema da filologia galegoportuguesa é que até bem pouco não havia travalhos sistemáticos de recolecção de dados e as estatísticas não eram cientificamente fiáveis.
Aínda há outro problema: a desconsideração historica do galego pela parte da filologia brasileira e portuguesa. Aínda hoje há problemas com este tema entre os cientistas da língua.


----------



## Macunaíma

A forma ao + infinitivo é a mais usada para indicar o momento do início de uma ação, como bem definiu o Almufadado:

_Ao telefonar, tenha em mãos os dados de que vai precisar._

_"Ao reduzir(mos) nosso uso de combustíveis fósseis...",_ eu leria assim: _"quando reduzimos nosso consumo de combustíveis fósseis..."_.

Mas nem sempre funciona dessa maneira, como na frase: _"Ao persistirem os sintomas, procure um médico". _Não haveria alteração no sentido se a frase fosse: _"Persistindo os sintomas, procure um médico"_.

Já o gerúndio é mais freqüentemente usado para expressar o resultado da ação:

_Apertando este botão você chama os elevadores dos andares ímpares._
_Reduzindo o uso de combustíveis fósseis, nós podemos evitar os efeitos da mudança do clima._

Essas diferenças de uso são mesmo um atoleiro, mas acho que com o tempo você pega o jeito da coisa.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

XiaoRoel said:


> O dificuldade é que no galego, a pola máis arcaizante e conservadora do noso diasistema, é justamente o contrário.
> Um problema da filologia galegoportuguesa é que até bem pouco não havia travalhos sistemáticos de recolecção de dados e as estatísticas não eram cientificamente fiáveis.
> Aínda há outro problema: a desconsideração historica do galego pela parte da filologia brasileira e portuguesa. Aínda hoje há problemas com este tema entre os cientistas da língua.



Não entendi o que exatamente você quer dizer com "é justamente o contrário".


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> _Não quero você fumando, quero você vivo._
> Não sei como se falaria isso em Portugal, sem o gerúndio.


 
Normalmente _'Não quero que fumes, quero-te vivo'_, mas também é possível '_Não te quero a fumar, quero-te vivo'_.
O curioso é que, dito à moda portuguesa, o gerúndio não me soa bem: _'não te quero fumando'._


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Não entendi o que exatamente você quer dizer com "é justamente o contrário".


Respondia a isto:


> O que quis dizer é que o avanço -- e não o surgimento -- dessa estrutura em Portugal é uma inovação, ao passo que a preferência pelo gerúndio no Brasil é uma característica conservadora do dialeto


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Entendi. Então, sendo assim, todas as evidências e argumentos que eu expus aqui estão simplesmente errados. Bom, você é o especialista. Obrigado por me corrigir. Vou procurar saber mais a respeito.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Foi um pracer té-lo ajudado a comprender um feito de diacronia muito debatido e muito desfocado.
Estou ao seu dispor para cualquer aclaração e consulta na medida dos meus conhecimentos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

XiaoRoel said:


> Foi um pracer té-lo ajudado a comprender um feito de diacronia muito debatido e muito desfocado.
> Estou ao seu dispor para cualquer aclaração e consulta na medida dos meus conhecimentos.



Bem, você tem alguma bibliografia que apoie a sua posição? Assim eu poderia me informar mais sobre o assunto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por causa duma enfermidade (por isso tantas horas na rede) estou de prestado na casa da família sem a minha biblioteca (apenas tres dicionários, nem o Houaiss tenho!, e tres livros sobre o latim). Daquí num mes terei toda a bibliografía jà ao meu dispor. Se você me enviar uma mensagem privada para essas datas terei moito pracer em lhe remitir uma bibliografia escolheita sobre a diacronía do nosso diasistema. Estou sempre a falar de memória ou com dados da rede que são muito questionáveis as mais das vezes.
Polo entanto pode consultar:
Recursos para o galego especialmente este para comezar.


----------

